# Rockwell Model 6 Jointer: To buy or not to buy?



## Pamela Kauveiyakul (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi! I desperately need a jointer to start making cribbage boards, shelves, etc. 


This one is a 6" jointer with HSS knives for $250. It will be my first jointer EVER, and I just want to make sure it's a good purchase. Also, I'm hoping if it breaks or needs new parts, they'll be available.

Also, if it helps, it's coming from a local woodworking business.


Additional question: would a Cutech bench jointer be an OK substitute if I wanted to use up less space in my garage?

Any information or feedback you have would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Personally i think it might be overpriced by about $100, but that may be dependent on location and scarcity. Here it would be lucky to bring anything over $150.


----------



## Pamela Kauveiyakul (Jul 2, 2018)

Alchymist said:


> Personally i think it might be overpriced by about $100, but that may be dependent on location and scarcity. Here it would be lucky to bring anything over $150.


Thanks so much! Yeah, they are pretty hard to come by around here. There's a delta 6" jointer, but it's a pretty far drive south (6 hours) just to take a look at it. 


I'm wondering if a benchtop jointer would be a better purchase currently?


----------



## Tedley (Jun 28, 2017)

Pamela Kauveiyakul said:


> Thanks so much! Yeah, they are pretty hard to come by around here. There's a delta 6" jointer, but it's a pretty far drive south (6 hours) just to take a look at it.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if a benchtop jointer would be a better purchase currently?


My opinion would be to give yourself some time before making a decision, especially if you're browsing ads on CL. Research what you see, and ask questions just like you did here. For instance, there are people who swear by and appreciate all things Delta. These people would probably suggest you concentrate on more vintage machines than the one you pictured, for their simplicity, heft, ease of repair, availability of parts(yes you can find parts for older Delta). Even a benchtop benefits from more weight IMO, and old cast iron is heavy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

In general terms, with a jointer bigger is definitely better. The length of the tables have a direct impact on the capacity of the machine in terms of the length of stock you can joint without effort. What this means is that a floor model will usually be longer than a bench model. If your space is limited, a base with casters is a huge benefit - you can park the machine against a wall when not in use.

There's not much to go wrong with an old cast iron jointer. Bearings and replacement knives are still available. Delta set the standards back in the 80's and many other brands copied them. My AMT 6" jointer is a Delta clone, and uses the same knives.


----------

